# Western PA, Northern WV and Eastern OH



## kermat13 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wanted to see if there was interest in a M&T for people in this area.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Been trying to get one going for over a year now. Might have to lable it Pitt MnT to get people going.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm definitely interested. Live in the South Hills of Pittsburgh. I've told QueenRuby of my interest in a couple of previous posts. There are a lot of haunters in the tristate area and I'd really think it would be a go. If we can all come up with a plan, I'd love to participate. My son's college baseball season is coming to an end shortly, so I'll be free on weekends very soon.
Keep me informed and let me know how I can help.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd be interested if others still are. I'm up in Erie and pretty new to this whole thing, so mostly all I can offer at this point is to eagerly pay attention.


----------

